# Salisbury-Statesville area cast a muck



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Well there was a lot of interest in the central area thread so I decided to start a new thread. The field I have been using is unavailable now, because it was 2 soccer fields back to back and it is now soccer season. IF anyone can get a field in this area lets hear it. Lets just try to make it after the Rod Building show this weekend.


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

is this field at the baseball field?
what about at the ball field in Landis?


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

What about the Statesville airport?

I'm in, keep us posted.


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

that would work.
opcorn:


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Landis baseball is starting u in about 2 weeks also, it was at a park on hurley school road. maybe we can at the big field at sloan park. Ill try to go by and see if it is ok


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

I think there is a field at the school on Peeler RD. past the truck stop.
also might be able to use the field at long ferry rd, the field besde the interstate, maybe.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i live within 5 miles of airport.........mostly fenced in lotta race cars shops around it
sorta private


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

There's a soccer field at Cleveland Town Park that I cast at from time to time. There's some empty space at one end of the field that would probably put it around 120-130 yds. total. At the other end of the field it drops down a small hill onto a softball field. Of course I usually just show up since it's only about a mile from my house, and if it's in use I just stay down on the softball field. I'm not much of a caster though, so that's no big deal for me.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Been trying to peep some fields to hold some of you guys down this way...not luck yet.


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

I will also keep my eyes open. Maybe the soccer complex behind the mall in Statesville?


----------



## gasmanbucs (Mar 6, 2006)

*question*

what is it we are looking for and why, i think im lost..lol



gasman


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

gasmanbucs said:


> what is it we are looking for and why, i think im lost..lol
> 
> 
> 
> gasman


We are trying to find a field for a get together for casting practice


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Got a guy that we can all learn a lot from, willing to come if we give him some notice, as to fit it into his schedule, and a field location. A tourny caster we can learn a lot from. Excellent rod builder as well.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

gasmanbucs said:


> i think im lost..lol
> gasman


*imagine that!*


----------



## MinnerTime (May 19, 2006)

Check with the Lake Norman Stumpy Creek boat access area.....Huge soccer/sport fields right there........!


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

MinnerTime said:


> Check with the Lake Norman Stumpy Creek boat access area.....Huge soccer/sport fields right there........!



Yea thats a great place !!!!!!!!


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

MinnerTime said:


> Check with the Lake Norman Stumpy Creek boat access area.....Huge soccer/sport fields right there........!


Are there times when it is empty? If so, sounds good. Lets set a date. We may want an alternative just in case there are people on the fields.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

*Stumpy Creek*

Looks like they charge to use the fields...and ya gotta make reservations...

http://www.co.iredell.nc.us/Departments/Recreation/stumpy.asp


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

What about the fields at the entrance to Dan Nicholas Park????


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

hope this comes together.
would like to meet all the people that live this close to me and never even knew there was so many of us this close.opcorn:


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Has anyone made any progress on a solid location?


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

Been too busy with work, but still interested in attending! Got a message from a buddy of yours about grape Kool-aid. Any other flavor requests? I will see what is available!


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

I think everyone is still looking for a place


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I live about 10 minutes from Dan Nicholas Park. I can look into their fields if anyone is interested in that location. Let me know if ya'll want me to look into it.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

CarolinaNemo said:


> I live about 10 minutes from Dan Nicholas Park. I can look into their fields if anyone is interested in that location. Let me know if ya'll want me to look into it.


That works for me, I got to get busy, I sold off all my factory rods, now I dont have a heaver built, better hurry up and get it done before this.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

How soon is everyone wanting to try to get together? I may need to give them an idea of when we want to do this.


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

Dan Nicholas Park sounds good. Might even try to squeeze a trip to Dry-Rock for some crappie fishin'. The only weekends that are a neg. for me at the moment are March 14 and April 18.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

I have stuff going on the last half of March and then the third week of April I'm goin' drummin'. But if I can possibly make it I'll be there! Old guy that barely flops it out far enough to catch a fish...:fishing:


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I'll just find out if they have to be reserved or if it is first come, first served. I will ride over after lunch and talk with them.


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

just a word of caution, if you use a public place, and folks in the area are using it for walking or bike riding on a regular basis, you will need someone to try an direct traffic. They will have no idea of the danger.
charlie


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

Fields are first come, first served. They had no problem using it for casting practice. Since we can't reserve it, we may need to have someone there early the day of to hold it. I would hate to have someone drive 30 or 45 minutes to find the field taken. Looks like we have one definate option so far.


----------



## rheard514 (Feb 12, 2006)

I live 10 mins from Dan Nicholas if you just let me know when I could get there early and hold the filed untill everyone arrives


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is this field laid out in a way that it will be safe if there are any stray cast or break offs. I just think we need to consider somewhere there is no chance of others showing up and being in harms way. Those of you who are familiar with the area be sure there is room for error. A stray lead will fly farther if its not towing line.


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

racewire20 said:


> Is this field laid out in a way that it will be safe if there are any stray cast or break offs. I just think we need to consider somewhere there is no chance of others showing up and being in harms way. Those of you who are familiar with the area be sure there is room for error. A stray lead will fly farther if its not towing line.



I am kind of new to the distance thing, but I don't think this is really an ideal location for a casting get together. I just wanted to look into it a little since it had been mentioned and I live close by. There are parking lots on 2 sides, the possibility of a lot of pedestrian and vehicle traffic on a nice day, and someone could be on the other field playing ball. I will keep my eyes open and try to think about some other locations.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

CarolinaNemo said:


> I am kind of new to the distance thing, but I don't think this is really an ideal location for a casting get together. I just wanted to look into it a little since it had been mentioned and I live close by. There are parking lots on 2 sides, the possibility of a lot of pedestrian and vehicle traffic on a nice day, and someone could be on the other field playing ball. I will keep my eyes open and try to think about some other locations.


That's what I was concerned about, Don't want to make plans for us all to show up and it not be a safe place.


----------



## underdawg (Sep 18, 2006)

Anybody got access to a big hay field? 

I could possibly work something out like that.


----------

